# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Бхакти - врикша

## Yudhishthiranath das

Дорогие преданные! 
Хотя есть сайт,посвященный этой теме (там все подробности)http://www.bhakti-vriksha.ru/m/,но думаю,что не лишним будет освещать эту тему и здесь. 
Группы духовного общения ждут всех желающих!
В свою очередь хочу пригласить всех ,кто ищет такого общения в такую группу (в Москве),которая будет собираться каждую неделю, по средам,в 18.30.Территориально это-м.1905года (500 метров от станции метро).А точнее это-ул.1905 года,дом №5.Подробности по т.8-916-770-78-45 (матаджи Марина).Звоните,приходите,будем рады всем!!!
На сайте Бхакти-врикша (по ссылке) есть и другие адреса,которые будут Вам удобны.
Лидеры-слуги других действующих групп могут тоже оставлять здесь свои координаты.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Общинное развитие движения Сознания Кришны

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Прозрение

----------


## Джон

Жаль в Краснодаре такой группы нет. Программа состоит из киртана, прасада после которого большинство грихастх разъезжается по дома.)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Жаль в Краснодаре такой группы нет. Программа состоит из киртана, прасада после которого большинство грихастх разъезжается по дома.)


Можете Вы,лично организовать такую группу,заручившись поддержкой местного лидера ятры.Вся техническая документация с еженедельной тематикой существует в готовом виде.Так что было бы желание.Еще можно пообщаться с Ангирой Муни по скайпу и он даст Вам наставления на этот счет и,что главное,благословения.Замечательность таких групп в том,что проповедовать может даже новичок.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

что можно ответить тем кто говорит, что система кураторов лучше потому что там доверяют власть опытным преданным а не наоборот как это делают в бхакти врикше?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> что можно ответить тем кто говорит, что система кураторов лучше потому что там доверяют власть опытным преданным а не наоборот как это делают в бхакти врикше?


Если Вы ознакомитесь с модулями по БВ,то увидите,что они разработаны опытными преданными.Но если что-то не понятно,то всегда можно обратиться и связаться с теми же самыми кураторами.И почему бы этим кураторам самим не начать вести такие группы? Бхакти-врикша это и есть-система кураторства в самом широком смысле.

Программа БВ помогает нам исполнить желание и наставления Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он уполномочил каждого, а не нескольких избранных. Также показательно то, что Он Сам легко может освободить всех, но Он желает каждого занять этим нектарным служением проповеди, чтобы все смогли быстро прогрессировать духовно и стать очень дорогими Господу Кришне. Поэтому, уполномочивая людей на проповедь, лидер сам становится дорог Господу Чайтанье, получая Его милость.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Если Вы ознакомитесь с модулями по БВ,то увидите,что они разработаны опытными преданными.Но если что-то не понятно,то всегда можно обратиться и связаться с теми же самыми кураторами.И почему бы этим кураторам самим не начать вести такие группы? Бхакти-врикша это и есть-система кураторства в самом широком смысле.
> 
> Программа БВ помогает нам исполнить желание и наставления Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он уполномочил каждого, а не нескольких избранных. Также показательно то, что Он Сам легко может освободить всех, но Он желает каждого занять этим нектарным служением проповеди, чтобы все смогли быстро прогрессировать духовно и стать очень дорогими Господу Кришне. Поэтому, уполномочивая людей на проповедь, лидер сам становится дорог Господу Чайтанье, получая Его милость.


Хорошо написали, но какие есть гарантии что у лидера не будет проблем с властью, что для этого делают в бхакти-врикшах?
Мы видим что сейчас в общинах совместная форма управления похоже она более эффективная.
Какая форма управления в бхакти-врикшах?
Как применяются принципы дайви варнашрамы в бхакти-врикшах?
Нужны цитаты.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Хорошо написали, но какие есть гарантии что у лидера не будет проблем с властью, что для этого делают в бхакти-врикшах?
> Мы видим что сейчас в общинах совместная форма управления похоже она более эффективная.
> Какая форма управления в бхакти-врикшах?
> Как применяются принципы дайви варнашрамы в бхакти-врикшах?
> Нужны цитаты.


1.Обычно за свое служение или помощь люди ждут материального вознаграждения в форме благодарности, уважения, верности, почитания, хвалы, положения, денег и др.
Такое настроение у лидера пагубно для развития истинных духовных отношений и воодушевления людей стать преданными. Как родители испытывают счастье от того, что растят своих детей, и не ожидают ничего взамен, так же лидер должен испытывать радость, просто помогая и видя, как растут и развиваются члены его группы. Это то бескорыстное настроение, которое помогает членам БВ ощущать высший вкус сознания Кришны.
В проповеди БВ нет места стремлению добиться положения и власти, заслуг и почета. Когда группа лидера делится, и он берет ответственность за большее количество групп, тем самым получая обязанности старшего в иерархии БВ, его радость заключается в том, что он видит столько прогрессирующих преданных, а не в том, что они его почитают. Так что если он просто с энтузиазмом заботится о людях и проповедует, то он разовьет высший вкус к бескорыстному преданному служению.
Господь ответит тем, что даст бхакти и полномочия на проповедь. А радость раздачи милости Кришны все большему и большему числу людей - достаточная награда.
(Из руководства для слуг-лидеров БВ)

А гарантии дает Господь Кришна в БГ.10.10 при условии,что.......Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне.

2.Занимать других в служении.

3.Вайшнавы говорят, что главное – это служение Богу или любовь к Богу. Все остальное должно быть полезным для этого главного и подчиняться ему. Когда две вещи – врожденная природная тенденция и обстоятельства человека – созревают к тому, чтобы быть полезными главному делу, то есть, служению Богу, тогда и создается хороший, общественный порядок, известный как даиви-варнашрама (божественная система каст и укладов жизни).Это-Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур!
В группах БВ это является основополагающим фактором-дать людям вкус служения.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> 1.Обычно за свое служение или помощь люди ждут материального вознаграждения в форме благодарности, уважения, верности, почитания, хвалы, положения, денег и др.
> Такое настроение у лидера пагубно для развития истинных духовных отношений и воодушевления людей стать преданными. Как родители испытывают счастье от того, что растят своих детей, и не ожидают ничего взамен, так же лидер должен испытывать радость, просто помогая и видя, как растут и развиваются члены его группы. Это то бескорыстное настроение, которое помогает членам БВ ощущать высший вкус сознания Кришны.
> В проповеди БВ нет места стремлению добиться положения и власти, заслуг и почета. Когда группа лидера делится, и он берет ответственность за большее количество групп, тем самым получая обязанности старшего в иерархии БВ, его радость заключается в том, что он видит столько прогрессирующих преданных, а не в том, что они его почитают. Так что если он просто с энтузиазмом заботится о людях и проповедует, то он разовьет высший вкус к бескорыстному преданному служению.
> Господь ответит тем, что даст бхакти и полномочия на проповедь. А радость раздачи милости Кришны все большему и большему числу людей - достаточная награда.
> (Из руководства для слуг-лидеров БВ)
> 
> А гарантии дает Господь Кришна в БГ.10.10 при условии,что.......Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне.
> 
> 2.Занимать других в служении.
> ...


это идеал а реальность ведь другая

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> это идеал а реальность ведь другая


Реальность такова,какой Вы ее себе представляете.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Реальность такова,какой Вы ее себе представляете.


люди не могут как правило стать сразу идеальными это реальность!
возможно хорошие намерения это не достаточно чтобы не было проблем с властью

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> люди не могут как правило стать сразу идеальными это реальность!
> возможно хорошие намерения это не достаточно чтобы не было проблем с властью


Все относительно.В Кали югу это-возможно.
О какой власти речь?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Все относительно.В Кали югу это-возможно.
> О какой власти речь?


Тогда напишу прямо, Ниранджана Сваим в своей беседе по-моему в Харькове говорил, что доверять власть в бхакти-врикшах не опытным людям не хорошо так как был уже подобный опыт.

Я помню по-моему это было в руководстве по бхакти-врикши что за деятельность лидера слуги наблюдают вышестоящие лидеры да и члены бхакти-врикши могут не принять руководство лидера поэтому ему придётся искать решение проблемы.

Я просто хотел больше узнать как это сейчас работает на практике.
Может кто-то более информированный чем вы смог бы ответить на этот вопрос?

Лично я просто хочу понять как делать успешно, возможно нужна модернизация системы кураторов и бхакти-врикши, может быть это уже делается с учётом деша-кала-патры.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Тогда напишу прямо, Ниранджана Сваим в своей беседе по-моему в Харькове говорил что доверять власть в бхакти-врикшах не опытным людям не хорошо так как был уже подобный опыт.
> Я помню по-моему это было в руководстве по бхакти-врикши что за деятельность лидера слуги наблюдают лидеры вышестоящие да и члены бхакти врикши могут не принять руководство лидера поэтому ему придётся искать решение проблемы.
> я просто хотел больше узнать как это сейчас работает на практике
> может кто-то более информированный чем вы смог бы ответить на этот вопрос.
> 
> Лично я просто хочу понять как делать успешно возможно нужна модернизация системы кураторов и бхакти врикши возможно это уже делается с учётом деша кала патры


Мне кажется что в первом ролике все предельно ясно с "властью".
Может Вам тогда обратиться непосредственно к самой "власти",т.е к Ангира Муни прабху.Сделать это можно через сайт http://www.bhakti-vriksha.ru/m/

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Приказ Господа Чайтаньи.

http://vk.com/video11420899_16481739...06119ffa4945b0

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Принцип санги, или еще раз о Бхакти-врикше второго уровня/
http://vk.com/angiramuni?z=video11420899_164817487

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Принцип санги, или еще раз о Бхакти-врикше второго уровня/
> http://vk.com/angiramuni?z=video11420899_164817487


Спасибо. Очень интересно!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Модули для проведения БВ находятся здесь http://www.bhakti-vriksha.ru/index.p...=category&id=5.......далее закладка-Слуге Бхакти-врикши,далее-Модули для проведения БВ........скачиваем.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Модули для проведения БВ находятся здесь http://www.bhakti-vriksha.ru/index.p...=category&id=5.......далее закладка-Слуге Бхакти-врикши,далее-Модули для проведения БВ........скачиваем.


Какой компромисс нашли в москве между бхакти-врикшами и системой кураторов?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Какой компромисс нашли в москве между бхакти-врикшами и системой кураторов?


Вы скачали? Изучили?Связывались с Ангира Муни?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вы скачали? Изучили?Связывались с Ангира Муни?


Спросите если это возможно у Ангиры Муни

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Спросите если это возможно у Ангиры Муни


Получается,что у нас с Вами один и тот же куратор.Вот Вам и ответ на вопрос о кураторстве)))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Получается,что у нас с Вами один и тот же куратор.Вот Вам и ответ на вопрос о кураторстве)))


Кришна наш один и тот же куратор! :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Кришна наш один и тот же куратор!


Но дело в том,что Шри Кришна не бывает один никогда.Он всегда окружен своими преданными.Так что строить отношения с Его преданными придется по-любому.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Но дело в том,что Шри Кришна не бывает один никогда.Он всегда окружен своими преданными.Так что строить отношения с Его преданными придется по-любому.


Тем более :smilies:

----------


## Chandana das

1
В царстве Враджа двенадцать тенистых лесов,
где пасёт Говинда телят и коров.
В рощу Радху на танец он флейтой зовёт,
красота её глаз сына Нанды влечёт.
2
В царстве Враджа счастливые птицы живут,
Радхе с Кришной нектарную славу поют.
Вдоль Ямуны Гопал очень любит гулять,
её волны спешат его стопы обнять.
3
Там кристально-прозрачные реки текут
и повсюду деревья желаний растут.
А цветы источают такой аромат,
что любого любовью к Говинде пьянят.
4
Водопадов мелодии радуют слух.
В жаркий день разливают прохладу вокруг.
Пастушки с удовольствием в рощи спешат,
юный выдумщик Кришна — их жизнь и душа.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дорогие преданные когда же разрешат официально в Украине бхакти-врикшу?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Правда в том, что в Украине никто по бхакти-врикше не страдает. Там есть система кураторов, которая охватывает всех преданных. Поэтому необходимости в бхакти-врикше там нет.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Правда в том, что в Украине никто по бхакти-врикше не страдает. Там есть система кураторов, которая охватывает всех преданных. Поэтому необходимости в бхакти-врикше там нет.


Наоборот.
Система кураторов это продолжение автократической модели управления, которая здесь создана, как говорил об этом Садху Махарадж.
Это нравится только некоторым неофитам некоторое время.
Это приводит к уходу людей.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

А вы из какого города на Украине? Я практически в каждой ятре была и прожила на Украине большую часть своего духовного пути с 1998 года. Может я и осталась в неофитах с тех лет и до сих пор, но почему-то многие придерживаются такого же мнения как и у меня.
Кстати я из Крыма. Так вот когда Крым присоединился к России, то многие в ятре задавались вопросом: а что мы теперь на российские нормы и в плане ИСККОНа перейдем? И верьте или нет, но многие были против изменений. В частности перехода на систему бхакти-врикш. Было несколько недовольных, которые хотели этого. Но это по совпадению или нет были именно те люди, которые хотели открыть свои бхакти-врикши (читайте: стать лидерами), но по тем или иным причинам не дотягивали до этой квалификации стать лидером. Система наставников напротив предполагает более требовательный отбор. Хотя везде есть исключения.
В Украине нет насильственного насаждения системы наставничества. Если кто-то не хочет - он не принимает. Знаю много преданных, которые не закреплены ни за одним из наставников.
А причин ухода людей очень много. Люди уходят даже после третей инициации и т.д.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Дорогие преданные когда же разрешат официально в Украине бхакти-врикшу?


Это невозможно  :neznai:  
Как разрешить то, что и так не запрещено?  :biggrin1:  Просто никому неинтересно, как заметила матаджи *Хари-канта*

А систему наставников создал и поддерживает ЕС Шрила Ниранджана Свами, местный GBC. Если Вы полагаете, что он создал автократию - пожалуйтесь на него в мировой GBC. А просто за спиной критиковать - это мы все и так прекрасно умеем...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Это невозможно  
> Как разрешить то, что и так не запрещено?  Просто никому неинтересно, как заметила матаджи *Хари-канта*
> 
> А систему наставников создал и поддерживает ЕС Шрила Ниранджана Свами, местный GBC. Если Вы полагаете, что он создал автократию - пожалуйтесь на него в мировой GBC. А просто за спиной критиковать - это мы все и так прекрасно умеем...


Спрашивали те кто хотят мол нельзя но я слышал они всё равно делают.автократия это про регионального секретаря сказал садху махарадж ему похоже тоже здесь запрещают проповедовать как и джаяпатаке свами.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Спрашивали те кто хотят мол нельзя но я слышал они всё равно делают.автократия это про регионального секретаря сказал садху махарадж ему похоже тоже здесь запрещают проповедовать как и джаяпатаке свами.


Писали и пишем мы всем. Мы прелагаем открытый диалог и Садху Махарадж предлогал сат-сангу. Процесс идёт. 
Бхакти врикша не панацея форм может быть много главное создать социум для разных типов людей.

----------


## Xeniya

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны и всем доброго дня!
У нас в г. Москва открывается новая веточка группы Бхакти-Врикша с 15.01.2017
Район - метро Таганская, шаговая доступность
Программы буду проходить по воскресеньям в 13-00
Если Вы хотите попасть в такую группу и Вас устраивает время проведения, то мы
ждем Вас по воскресеньям)))
Контакты: 
телефон 8-916-105-63-32 (Ксения)
профайл в контакте: https://vk.com/invaluablemiu

----------

